

The Wikipedia Adventure - hayksaakian
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:TWA

======
aneisf
I recall Jimmy Wales fielding a question about the barriers to entry in
Wikipedia editing and it didn't seem like he took issues of the currently
entrenched editor culture seriously at all. The Wikipedia Adventure seems to
reinforce that. There's an aim here to get would-be editors up to speed with
the pervading philosophies, but that tells me that the status quo isn't going
to change anytime soon.

------
moccajoghurt
Did I just get tricked into registering? Well it worked. To bad the the
adventure didn't continue after I edited my wikipedia profile.

~~~
galapago
I don't think it is a good idea for websites to trick the users to register.
This is specially bad for Wikipedia, the "the free encyclopedia that anyone
can edit"™.

------
lambada
As long as the politics of wikipedia remain as they are, it will be hard for
this to convert many of the 'new users' into long term editors.

~~~
coldpie
These "politics" complaints are really blown out of proportion. I've made
well-sourced edits to dozens of articles, often anonymously, and never had a
single edit reverted or questioned. Yes, it happens, especially on high
profile or contentious pages, but by and large everyone gets along just fine.

------
orik
Totally unusable on mobile. What a shame.

